
A Look At Vimeo's 'Pencil To Paper' Development Process - nreece
http://www.junglejar.com/2009/01/17/vimeo-development-paper-level/
======
agotterer
Sox is the guy who makes those sketches and most of the design stuff at Vimeo.
His tumblr has tons of Vimeo sketches. Sometimes he matches them up with the
final product. <http://soxiam.com/>

